

Labeled Faces in the Wild - jcr
http://vis-www.cs.umass.edu/lfw/index.html

======
peteretep
I'm surprised I've not seen anyone selling software to large malls to track
customers through the mall automatically yet and identify known shop-lifters.

Combine it with a Point-of-Sale interface part, and you can tie people who
make purchases to their interest and browsing path through-out the day. Gotta
be money in that...

